
NY farmer says ICE officers stormed his farm without a warrant, cuffed him - DiabloD3
http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2018/04/upstate_ny_farmer_says_ice_officers_stormed_his_farm_without_a_warrant_cuffed_hi.html
======
masonic
Followup: Aguilar had a felony conviction plus had been _deported 3 times_
previously:

[http://www.newyorkupstate.com/news/2018/04/ice_responds_to_q...](http://www.newyorkupstate.com/news/2018/04/ice_responds_to_questions_about_rome_farm_raid_worker_had_a_criminal_conviction.html)

